# Childhood Constipation Deemed Significant Health Issue



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Childhood Constipation Deemed Significant Health Issue* Nationwide Children's Hospital Carlo Di Lorenzo, MD, chief of Gastroenterology, Hepatology and Nutrition at Nationwide Children's Hospital, examines a patient during a clinic visit. Newswise - According to new research conducted at Nationwide Children's Hospital, the burden of illness in children suffering from constipation, and the costs associated with this condition, are roughly of the same magnitude as those for asthma and attention deficit-hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). These findings are a result of a study involving gastroenterologists and researchers at Nationwide Children's to estimate the health care utilization and cost for children with constipation in the United States. The study, available online at PubMed.gov, is slated for publication in The Journal of Pediatrics in early 2009.Complete article is here: http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/546816/?sc=mwhn--------------------------------------------------------------------------------© 2008 Newswise. All Rights Reserved


----------

